# David Dickson on the two-fold judicial act of God towards Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 28, 2019)

... From whence it follows, that to those who are Redeemed, (seeing they by Faith agree in this Covenant revealed in the Gospel) Faith is imputed to righteousness, or the Righteousness obtained by Christ is applied to them, that as in the person of their Surety they are justified, so also they may be justified in themselves.

For more, see David Dickson on the two-fold judicial act of God towards Christ.


----------

